# My Roubaix........



## Caadrider (Aug 16, 2003)

Got it about 2 weeks ago. Just got frame and fork, fitted it with DA Stis, Cranks, cassette, chain, Ultegra brakes and derailleurs. Ritchey bars and stem up front, Flite gel saddle and Shimano DA WH7700 wheels with Pro Race tyres to roll around on.


----------



## Caadrider (Aug 16, 2003)

*Sorry the photos so bad....*

Only new to this computer thing.....


----------



## Welshboy (Jan 14, 2002)

Caadrider, please make sure to give us a ride report after you've got a few miles in on your handsome new ride. 

Enjoy it!


----------



## Sparky351 (Mar 21, 2004)

*I bought one too...*

I also just picked up my new Roubaix. Now if only it would stop raining around here. That 20 minute test ride can only cure my fix for so long. But it was the most enjoyable test ride I've ever had, if that counts for anything. I'll try to get a picture of it up here in the next day or so.


----------



## Cat 3 boy (Aug 20, 2002)

*Handsome ride!*

Only i can't help thinking your chain is a link or two short, (no offence).


----------



## propp2531 (Feb 19, 2004)

I saw one of these in my LBS the other day. I made up my mind right there that this is my next bike. They are gorgeous. Nice Bike!!!!


----------



## elviento (Mar 24, 2002)

*Nice bike, except for 2 things*

1. A rising stem with few or no spacers will be much nicer in form and function (safety, weight, and looks, etc.).

2. Concur with the comment on the chain. 



Caadrider said:


> Got it about 2 weeks ago. Just got frame and fork, fitted it with DA Stis, Cranks, cassette, chain, Ultegra brakes and derailleurs. Ritchey bars and stem up front, Flite gel saddle and Shimano DA WH7700 wheels with Pro Race tyres to roll around on.


----------



## Caadrider (Aug 16, 2003)

*Stem and chain....*

Ive never liked riser stems so that is why I run it that way, just a personal thing I guess. The chain is a link short but it can off my Cannondale which had shorter chain stays. It works fine but I will change it soon. Thanks for your comments.


----------



## jumpstumper (Aug 17, 2004)

*So how do ya'll like your Roubaix Comp/Pros?*

Had mine for about 4 months now, done a few thousand miles on it and was wondering how other Roubaix riders like their bikes? I've done a bunch of centuries with the longest being a 140 miles, and I have to say that it rocks! Looking forward to doing a few double century rides next year.


----------



## MDGColorado (Nov 9, 2004)

jumpstumper said:


> Had mine for about 4 months now, done a few thousand miles on it and was wondering how other Roubaix riders like their bikes? I've done a bunch of centuries with the longest being a 140 miles, and I have to say that it rocks! Looking forward to doing a few double century rides next year.


Jompstumper, that was no typo? You are putting in like 700 a month or something? That is terrific. I've had my Comp just a few weeks and 200 miles, but I like the way it rides. I'm really looking forward to some long rides next year, and the motor being a little stronger  . I've read in some threads how Roubaix riders like their bikes even more the longer they own them. 

Mark G.
Longmont, CO


----------



## jumpstumper (Aug 17, 2004)

MDGColorado said:


> Jompstumper, that was no typo? You are putting in like 700 a month or something? That is terrific. I've had my Comp just a few weeks and 200 miles, but I like the way it rides. I'm really looking forward to some long rides next year, and the motor being a little stronger  . I've read in some threads how Roubaix riders like their bikes even more the longer they own them.
> 
> Mark G.
> Longmont, CO


My odometer is at 1800 miles, and I got my Roubaix in Aug, 2004 so 400 miles a month is more like it. I only use it on weekends too, I still use my Sequoia for commuting (160 miles/week). I still can't bring myself to put on lights on the Roubaix and ride it to work!

I felt a lot better during this years Death Valley Century over bad roads - the Roubaix really did make a big difference in the ride quality.


----------



## bc165 (Aug 5, 2003)

*Like it fine... still getting the fit dialed in...*



jumpstumper said:


> Had mine for about 4 months now, done a few thousand miles on it and was wondering how other Roubaix riders like their bikes? I've done a bunch of centuries with the longest being a 140 miles, and I have to say that it rocks! Looking forward to doing a few double century rides next year.



The ride is truly unbeatable. I'm still working on getting the fit right though, and I'm wondering if you guys are running into the same thing. I came off a Lemond Zurich - long top tube - and this bike seems even longer on the top. I switched out the bars for some Ritchey Biomax in 44cm - I like the drops and width more than the stock Specialized bar. I had the seat back for awhile, but i've been moving it forward to feel stronger over the pedals (real close on KOPS). I'm noticing that the bars are out a bit in front of the front axel, so I'm thinking of going to a 110mm stem. I'm 5'10" with a 32 inch inseam and I'm riding a 56 cm (the 54 felt too small, but a 55 probably would have been perfect). It could be that I'm just not riding as much in the winter and my body is weaker, thus the adjusted position for less core strength, etc.... anyway, just looking for any input and others experiences. Thanks.


----------



## jumpstumper (Aug 17, 2004)

I'm a little taller by an inch, and my inseam is 32 3/4. I went the other way, the 56 seemed a little too large and got the 54cm, but yeah - 55 might be better for me too. I have the stock stem in the "down" position and centered (shim on top and below) on the riser. I might like a bit longer of a stem, and sometimes I wish I could get lower on the drops - but so far its pretty close to an ideal fit out of the box. Oh yeah, I need to get a torque wrench one of these days, I replaced the BG stock seat with a Aliante saddle and think I need to raise it up a bit. I've not had any more or less trouble fitting the Roubaix than other bikes. My Sequioia has the exact same geometry and my previous main bike was a Tomassini...



bc165 said:


> The ride is truly unbeatable. I'm still working on getting the fit right though, and I'm wondering if you guys are running into the same thing. I came off a Lemond Zurich - long top tube - and this bike seems even longer on the top. I switched out the bars for some Ritchey Biomax in 44cm - I like the drops and width more than the stock Specialized bar. I had the seat back for awhile, but i've been moving it forward to feel stronger over the pedals (real close on KOPS). I'm noticing that the bars are out a bit in front of the front axel, so I'm thinking of going to a 110mm stem. I'm 5'10" with a 32 inch inseam and I'm riding a 56 cm (the 54 felt too small, but a 55 probably would have been perfect). It could be that I'm just not riding as much in the winter and my body is weaker, thus the adjusted position for less core strength, etc.... anyway, just looking for any input and others experiences. Thanks.


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 17, 2004)

*Questions for you Roubaix owners*

I'm looking at an '04 Comp. I'm hoping I can get the price down to $2,000. This would be my first bike. I'm trying to decide if I should go ahead and get it, or wait and see what the new OCR carbon bikes are like. The full Ultegra-10 OCR is going to be $2,000 msrp. What is your opinion of that bike? (any thoughts on the new Trek Pilot, too?) Also, after making up my mind to get a Roubaix or OCR, I was talking to a friend who rides tons of miles, and he favors traditional road bikes versus the more upright position. He feels that getting more weight on his hands and less on his butt allows for more comfort on long rides. He also feels that being more stretched out takes strain off of his back. What is your opionion? For those of you who had "regular" road bikes before getting the Roubaix, how do you compare the comfort and body fatigue on long rides?. This is my first purchase and I want to get it right. Thanks for your input.


----------



## jumpstumper (Aug 17, 2004)

I've never ridden the OCR, but have a bike with the same geometry. The Roubaix is much more comfortable to me. Of course this is a personal opinion! I don't see how more weight on his hands/wrists works better than more weight on his "sit bones". Perhaps someone will let you test-ride both and you can compare?



Wildcat said:


> I'm looking at an '04 Comp. I'm hoping I can get the price down to $2,000. This would be my first bike. I'm trying to decide if I should go ahead and get it, or wait and see what the new OCR carbon bikes are like. The full Ultegra-10 OCR is going to be $2,000 msrp. What is your opinion of that bike? (any thoughts on the new Trek Pilot, too?) Also, after making up my mind to get a Roubaix or OCR, I was talking to a friend who rides tons of miles, and he favors traditional road bikes versus the more upright position. He feels that getting more weight on his hands and less on his butt allows for more comfort on long rides. He also feels that being more stretched out takes strain off of his back. What is your opionion? For those of you who had "regular" road bikes before getting the Roubaix, how do you compare the comfort and body fatigue on long rides?. This is my first purchase and I want to get it right. Thanks for your input.


----------



## MDGColorado (Nov 9, 2004)

*"Conventional" vs. more upright*



Wildcat said:


> ... he favors traditional road bikes versus the more upright position. He feels that getting more weight on his hands and less on his butt allows for more comfort on long rides. He also feels that being more stretched out takes strain off of his back. What is your opionion? For those of you who had "regular" road bikes before getting the Roubaix, how do you compare the comfort and body fatigue on long rides?. This is my first purchase and I want to get it right. Thanks for your input.


I've been riding a "conventional" road bike for years (Rossin), and riding position was one of the main reasons I got the Roubaix. Hands are not the only issue, there's also the bent-over lower back and extended neck. All were problem areas for me, as they are for many of us who are a long way from 25 years old. The Rossin was so fun, but I couldn't take it for very long any more. I haven't taken a long ride on the Roubaix yet, but based on other bikes I have with a more upright position, I know it's going to be more comfortable. True, the butt will take more weight in a more upright position, but there are so many good saddles on the market nowadays. Besides, bar height can be adjusted. I think Roubaix is a brilliant design. And BTW it's not really all that upright; my bars are still a little below my saddle, just not 2 inches below.


----------



## strapass (Jan 10, 2005)

you're stylin'. but lose the yellow fork sticker (and all stickers. I think there about 6 of them total).


----------

